# Exhaust puttering



## hammi69 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have an 86 maxima. When i accelerate or start the engine, i hear a puttering noise come from my exhaust. It sounds as if the exhaust pipe itself is shaking, but it isn't (i checked). The noise goes away once i reach a constant speed, it only occurs once the engine is started or when I accelerate from a stop. Could it be a cat converter, exhaust pipe, or dirty valves? I just got a tune up-so it couldn't be old spark plugs...


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I have an 87 and I have a simliar problem...but when I get on the gas mine goes away. For your problem it defintly sounds like you car is missing. It could either be the plugs, or the wires arching, or the coil, or the distributor/button. One easy way to rule out a few things is crank the car when it is dark out and pop the hood and see if you see 'fire'/sparks coming out of anywhere around the plugs or on the wires. If your wires are arching you should replace those....I would defintaly check that and replace your plugs just for good measure (they are cheap anyway). Also something to check is to make sure you coil wire is pushed down with the metal part of the wire going into the coil. Hope this helps.


----------

